

How Dropbox messed up conversion rates but had a secret weapon - dominiquelevin
http://blog.totango.com/2012/11/how-dropbox-messed-up-conversion-rates-but-had-a-secret-weapon/

======
Snapps
The reference to Fiverr.com in this article is classic. Interesting article.
Thanks for sharing.

~~~
shaial
Thanks for your input! Subscribe to get future stuff

